# New cube4you cubes



## stevethecuber (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey so im thinking of getting new cubes and was wondering how good these cubes were.If anyone knows it,please give some details about it thaks in advance.

http://cube4you.com/537_Cube4you-fully-functional-3x3x4.html

http://cube4you.com/536_Shengen-3x3x3-DIY-Cube-(f-II).html

http://cube4you.com/532_New-3x3x3-Cube-(c-II).html

i feel interested in the the typec-II and the type f-II

Theres a new cube out yet again,Type D-II
http://cube4you.com/538_New-type-3x3x3(d-II).html

They now sell V-cube vinyl stickers
http://www.cube4you.com/product-610.html


----------



## phases (Sep 9, 2009)

I too have been looking at those. Course, I'm even even qualified as a 'speedcuber' yet but... I'm addicted, dangit, and I want more cubes!


----------



## elcarc (Sep 9, 2009)

late with the 3x3x4, but other cubes are awsome


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 9, 2009)

elcarc said:


> late with the 3x3x4, but other cubes are awsome



Actually this is a different, boxed version. I think.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 9, 2009)

i might get one each of the new type F and C's but that will still be in november or so


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh darn it, I bought my type f (i) just a couple of days ago which became worse only after a few days of usage, but it was really good when I first got it.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh darn it, I bought my type f (i) just a couple of days ago which became worse only after a few days of usage, but it was really good when I first got it.



oooh,try cleaning it and sanding(maybe)


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Oh darn it, I bought my type f (i) just a couple of days ago which became worse only after a few days of usage, but it was really good when I first got it.
> ...



I did clean it and I don't want to sand it. I have a fake one, perhaps that's why the quality went down so fast...


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

Darn it! I just ordered a "C II" and now there's this "F II." Grrr!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

The design of the type F II edges seem familiar.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 9, 2009)

teller said:


> Darn it! I just ordered a "C II" and now there's this "F II." Grrr!



can u make a review when u get it?please?


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> The design of the type F II edges seem familiar.




They put me in the mind of Dian Sheng.


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Darn it! I just ordered a "C II" and now there's this "F II." Grrr!
> ...




Will do...UPS says it's coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

Type F-II on taobao:

Black: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-6e70b5e04dddf2563c313640dc90e954.htm?cm_cat=0

White: http://item.taobao.com/auction/item_detail-0db1-b1f1d37d5189dd4f7fd4dff1c0f7ea3b.htm?cm_cat=0

We can try and request them on dealperfect and vote for product to be stocked.

I typed in sheng en in Chinese on taobao and had to look through 28 pages to find this


----------



## rookie (Sep 9, 2009)

teller said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > The design of the type F II edges seem familiar.
> ...


more like the taiyan cube on hk now store!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

rookie said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Bingo.


----------



## teller (Sep 10, 2009)

The *C-II* arrived just now.

Hmm...right out of the box, it's terrible. Very tight, lots of friction. It has a little bit of some oily lube on it from the factory, but it doesn't feel lubricated... No, I'm going to shoot some Jig-A-Loo in there. I have a feeling I'm going to have to loosen it some, too...

Too early to be disappointed. Stay tuned...

*Update:* The problem was the tension; it was way too tight, and once I loosened it some it began to behave less like a storebought and more like a speedcube. But for some reason it still felt slow. I can appreciate the sealed cubies; after all, the F is insane (at least when it's brand new), but the C-II just feels sluggish and heavy.

I happened to order an old C in this same batch and it's light and fast, as a C should be. The C-II isn't THAT much different; the core is the same, the screws are the same...but it's just so heavy and mushy compared to the old C. Ehhh...I dunno about this one...it seemed so promising, but I'm not happy with it so far.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 10, 2009)

teller said:


> The *C-II* arrived just now.
> 
> Hmm...right out of the box, it's terrible. Very tight, lots of friction. It has a little bit of some oily lube on it from the factory, but it doesn't feel lubricated... No, I'm going to shoot some Jig-A-Loo in there. I have a feeling I'm going to have to loosen it some, too...
> 
> ...



Darn.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 10, 2009)

I want both the C II and the F II. They look fun.


----------



## panyan (Sep 10, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> and the F II.



PLEASE POST REVIEW!


----------



## Radu (Sep 10, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh darn it, I bought my type f (i) just a couple of days ago which became worse only after a few days of usage, but it was really good when I first got it.



Yeah. When I first got the type F a few weeks ago I was like...wow..this cheap looking cube turns great, but as you said, after a few days of extreme usage ..maybe a week it started to lock up a lot. Now using A, C trying to decide what's best.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 11, 2009)

new cube again. Type D-II

http://cube4you.com/538_New-type-3x3x3(d-II).html


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 11, 2009)

type D-II, has closed cubies...


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 11, 2009)

So happy I didn't order yet! Now the list is: C II, F II, D II.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 11, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> So happy I didn't order yet! Now the list is: C II, F II, D II.



C-II is said to be heavy


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 14, 2009)

type f-ll looks like diansheng edge


----------



## teller (Sep 14, 2009)

*Update:* After using it for a few days, I have warmed up to the C-II some. I still find it a little too heavy, but it glides well. If this cube has a major strength, it's corner-cutting. The rounded cubies roll over each without complaint, reminiscent of my F when it was good. And Type C plastic lasts a good long time, so maybe this cube will go the distance.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 16, 2009)

What about the Type D II? I want to buy these 3 cubes today but I'm not sure if I should buy the Type D II.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 16, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> What about the Type D II? I want to buy these 3 cubes today but I'm not sure if I should buy the Type D II.



i also wanna know how it is as my main speedcube is a type d


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 16, 2009)

teller said:


> The rounded cubies roll over each without complaint, reminiscent of my F when it was good.



That was poetic.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 16, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> C-II is said to be *heavy*





teller said:


> *Update:* After using it for a few days, I have warmed up to the C-II some. I still find it a little too *heavy*, but it glides well.


Really? My biggest qualm with the type F (other than stickers not fitting on) was that it wasn't heavy enough to be a serious speedcube. This may be the cube I've been waiting for, then.


----------



## Shivorken (Sep 17, 2009)

I just received my type F-II and C-II in the mail today.

First off, the F-II.

When I first turned it, it reminded me instantly of the ghost hand cube. Smooth, quiet (though abit louder and not as creamy) and also about the same weight. This new cube maybe slightly lighter than the previous type F.

I loosened the tension considerably and here is where this cube is just magical. It does not pop. At all. Ever. Incredibly fast, with good corner cutting and it refuses to pop no matter how careless you are. If anyone here had the type A third model you should be aware that that cube just does not pop at all due to the strange shape of its edge pieces (at least mine doesnt pop). This is basically what has been done to the F-II edge pieces as well though it looks a lot more solid and will no way in hell break (its triangular rather than two individual pieces sticking out ie. F-II has the hypotenuse) 

So basically the F-II is a slightly louder ghosthand (even with the matte stickers) with the awesomeness of the original type F and the resistance to pop of a type A third model. Came very well lubricated. 

Have not yet properly looked into my C-II yet but it seems to look like a type F and its indeed very heavy. Might update later.

C-II update.

I'm not sure whether the person that reviewed the C-II previously received a bad cube since his response was generally quite negative. My experience with it so far has been very positive. 

Sturdy cube, with a very distinctive clacky sound. After loosening the tension quite a bit, it turns like a charm and it came very well lubricated like the F-II. This cube CAN pop but only if you are very careless but if you are doing solves on it, it shouldn't be a problem at all. Corner cutting is excellent and IMO will make an excellent speed cube for those people who like a heavier cube. It seems to be made of very good plastic and seems to have a premium feel to it - not sure why, but probably because its heavier. 

I'd say that this is very similar to the old type F in terms of performance but with the solidness of an old type A (C-II is a bit lighter). Excellent cube.

I have no regrets purchasing both of these cubes as they all seem to be a step up from their predecessor and they combine the pros of different cubes into one.


----------



## teller (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the F-II review! That's exciting...not that the original F ever game me that problem; I could do obscene things with it and it still wouldn't pop. But even lighter? I'm going to order one and have my way with it.

One thing I'll say about the C-II--it's lock-free. For example, I can't get the Ghost Hand to correctly finger-push U2; it jams. But the C-II can do it just fine. Like the original C, it has very stable rotational movement.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 17, 2009)

but does the new type f deteriorate like the old one? (or so ive heard). if not ima get it


----------



## Shivorken (Sep 17, 2009)

Only just got the new F so no idea. But i seems to be made from a different plastic since its got a different sound and feel to it. Kinda hollow. 

Also, my old type F seems to be doing incredible still and i've had it for more than half a year. Never once did i lubricate it and its just so smooth and perfect in every way. Doesn't seem to be deteriorating =/

I let my friend use my old type F one day and his jaw dropped, looked up at me with wide open eyes and said 'HOLY **** ... WHERE THE HELL DID YOU GET THIS?!?!' hahah ... priceless =P still my cube from heaven.


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 17, 2009)

Shivorken said:


> I just received my type F-II and C-II in the mail today.
> 
> First off, the F-II.
> 
> ...



thanks for the review!does anyoe have a review on the D-II?


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 19, 2009)

the f ll looks like diansheng so it might lock up but also dont pop


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 9, 2009)

V-cube vinyl stickers
http://www.cube4you.com/product-610.html


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 1, 2009)

D-II review?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 1, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> D-II review?



I ordered one today with the fast shipping, and when I get my order, I'll try to do a video review of:

D-II
C-II
F-II
Mini C
Mini QJ 3x3
Type A Third Model.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 1, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > D-II review?
> ...


My new main speedcube. It's fantastic for 2H, but I oddly don't like it for OH.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 1, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > D-II review?
> ...



I ordered one today with fast shipping also.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 2, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> D-II review?



D-II is a great cube. it cuts corners snappy and springy like a C4Y brand and I would say it's faster. it has interesting textured stickers. bottom line, if you like cube for you cubes but wished they locked up less you will love the DII.

the type D hardware is great tight threads for micro adjustments like the C4Y and similar springs, but they are conical and I think this helps them deliver more even tension.

I personally prefer a CII cubies with C4Y core/hardware. it's super smooth, but if you like springy corner cutting the DII is dope straight out of the box. Since I find it similar to a C4Y but also low lock ups and it's prelubed, assembled, and stickered I would say it's the ideal beginners cube.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 2, 2009)

The F II is awesome infact I use it for OH and my times have dropped by 30 seconds just by change of cube.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 2, 2009)

DII with Type A Core is incredible! FII is very fast. CII is the best of those =)
Mini C is also very nice, but to small in my opinion for speedcubing.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 2, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> DII with Type A Core is incredible! FII is very fast. CII is the best of those =)
> Mini C is also very nice, but to small in my opinion for speedcubing.



do you JUST use the A core or core and hardware with the DII? I'll try your hybrid out and give a review if you do the same for mine.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 2, 2009)

A core and centers to be exactly (with springs etc.). I just use the DII edges and corners. It's so freaking fast!!


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 2, 2009)

I tried it out and really like it. it feels a lot liek the hybrid I like (CII and C4Y hardware) but it feels heavier and kind of sturdier. I will try it later on witha A core and hardware with the original D centers. I would say that your hybrid feels liek a really good A cube with rounded corners that prevent lock ups where the original has the springy corner cutting of a Cube For You.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got my cubes today. CII is to kobe as kobe is to ballin, and the DII is quieter than a dead mouse. Both turn VERY well.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 4, 2009)

I just got my order:
QJ 3x3 x 2
C-II x 2
D-II x 1
F-II x 1 (Sweet cube)
50mm Type C x 1
Type A Third Model (F-III) x 1
Cube4You Speed Cube (NIB) x 1

I am really loving the Type F-II, it is SO much better than the original F.

I can talk more about them on the next episode of Cubing Weekly.


----------



## yeee707 (Nov 4, 2009)

i just ordered an F-II, C-II, cubeforyou glow blue, and extra cubeforyou cores and screws to put into the C-II as I read from HowSuneisNow that it's a great combo. Review may come?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 4, 2009)

yeee707 said:


> i just ordered an F-II, C-II, cubeforyou glow blue, and extra cubeforyou cores and screws to put into the C-II as I read from HowSuneisNow that it's a great combo. Review may come?



i am very honored. It's just my opinion and I would like it to be peer reviewed so even if you don't want to do a full review please let me know how you feel.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 4, 2009)

What type of 3x3x3 cube should I get? 
can some one please give me a link, I'm not fussed about the price. I'm just sick of my crappy normal rubik's cube. I want a good cube now!

Thanks


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 4, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> What type of 3x3x3 cube should I get?
> can some one please give me a link, I'm not fussed about the price. I'm just sick of my crappy normal rubik's cube. I want a good cube now!
> 
> Thanks



http://www.cube4you.com/product-558.html


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 4, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> What type of 3x3x3 cube should I get?
> can some one please give me a link, I'm not fussed about the price. I'm just sick of my crappy normal rubik's cube. I want a good cube now!
> 
> Thanks



What attributes are you looking for? what kind of cubes have you used in the past? there is no best cube, but If you give us some idea of where you're coming from we can make some suggestions. how much money ar4 you willing to spend? if you only want one you might want to use deal perfect or deal extreme because shipping is free. If you're ordering a bunch of stuff you can make a big order from C4Y and get FAST shipping.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 5, 2009)

Just got them all today. Here's a brief text review:

Type A Third Model: Came without screws, springs, or washers for either one, but I know that they're awesome because I've used them before. The cut corners amazingly, are very fast, but lock up a little at first.

Type C II: Came tight, no pops yet, a little rough (like C I), feels heavier than C I, but I think they're about the same weight, doesn't cut corners well out of the box, no lockups yet, not quite as fast as the C I, I think it has potential.

Type D II: Good cube. Cuts corners like a beast, even on the tight tension that it came in, stickers are like cubesmith smooth tiles, only comes in white, nice and fast, no lockups yet, no pops yet, pretty light, feels insanely stable, gets way better after 5-10 solves.

Type F II: I'd describe it as a TPS cube. Ridiculously fast (coming from someone who uses Type Cs, at that), but very light. No pops or lockups yet, the outer caps do tend to pop off regularly, corner cutting isn't quite as good as the first Type F. Overall, it's amazing, my only complaint is that it's light enough to feel like it's made out of styrofoam.

Mini QJ: Not great, at least, not yet. Difficult to turn, no corner-cutting, locks up, bad stickers. Reminds me of a mini storebought. We'll see how it turns out.

Mini C: Fast, yadda yadda, it's a Type C. Basically a small Type C II.

Please let me know if anyone wants a video review.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2009)

I think I will get the new C.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2009)

actually, maby the type F II.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 5, 2009)

zane I got both and both are among my favorite cubes. the F II is lighter the CII is heavier. I found ways to make my CII faster than my FII but I doubt you would be disappointed with either.

JTW I saw an Italian ebay seller selling a mini CII that is difefrent than the mini C. did your mini C have rounded corners like the CII?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, I will decide whether type CII or FII.
Also, thanks for giving a review JTW2007.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 5, 2009)

I will get a type C II, type F I (or II) and an eastshean 2x2x2 cube.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 5, 2009)

I personally recommend spending the extra 1.40 to get a C4Y core and hardware to try it out in the CII.


----------



## teguhmb (Nov 5, 2009)

I got one cII from my local suppliers who ordered from C4u..
But,there are weird things..Firstly, i got it not in a box..i have to assemble it..
secondly,one of the cubies has the same logo with new type A III diy..
Any explain will be very appreciate.
Sorry for the bad english by the way


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

teguhmb said:


> I got one cII from my local suppliers who ordered from C4u..
> But,there are weird things..Firstly, i got it not in a box..i have to assemble it..
> secondly,one of the cubies has the same logo with new type A III diy..
> Any explain will be very appreciate.
> Sorry for the bad english by the way


If you have a type A III, I would think you'd know why you have to assemble the cube.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the type CII and FI or II good though, I mean the already assembled ones?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 6, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Is the type CII and FI or II good though, I mean the already assembled ones?






JTW2007 said:


> Type C II: Came tight, no pops yet, a little rough (like C I), feels heavier than C I, but I think they're about the same weight, doesn't cut corners well out of the box, no lockups yet, not quite as fast as the C I, I think it has potential.
> 
> Type F II: I'd describe it as a TPS cube. Ridiculously fast (coming from someone who uses Type Cs, at that), but very light. No pops or lockups yet, the outer caps do tend to pop off regularly, corner cutting isn't quite as good as the first Type F. Overall, it's amazing, my only complaint is that it's light enough to feel like it's made out of styrofoam.



I've never bought a pre-assembled F I, but I like the F II much more than my F I.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2009)

So in your opinion would it be better to by them not assembled?
What's cutting a corner?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2009)

anyones welcome to answer either question, I just quickly wanna know if I should buy them assembled or not?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 6, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> So in your opinion would it be better to by them not assembled?
> What's cutting a corner?



-I prefer pre-assembled cubes, but that's just a preference.

-Cutting a corner is the term used for turning a layer when the faces are not aligned. For example, do the start of a U' move, but finish it before you've turned to 45 degrees. Then do an R' move without turning the U layer back. The furthest you can move one layer and still have another one turn is the cube's "tolerance," or corner cutting ability. Now you can understand my sig.

-Try not to double-post. There's an edit button on all of your posts, so that you can go in and change them if you think of more information you need to add later on. Double posting is frowned upon.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks,
I will take note of what you said about double posting. I won't do it again.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

Just something to say, anyone that lives in the mid-west U.S. should try UPS(1P) shipping, I've made 3 orders, all the time it gets here in less than 5 days from the day I ordered. I just got an order 2 days after I ordered, that's 2 days including processing!


----------



## teguhmb (Nov 9, 2009)

Edward said:


> teguhmb said:
> 
> 
> > I got one cII from my local suppliers who ordered from C4u..
> ...



I still have no idea..As long as i see in c4u web,that C II come assembled and new in box..I tried to left feedback, but still no answer yet..


----------



## Radu (Nov 12, 2009)

One short question..maybe it has been asked so sorry for repeating it. What's the difference between C and C2 ? 

Cause I bought 2 type c's a few months ago a grey one and a black one. I have notciced some minro differences between them, but the black one has become my main cube by far. Now I ordered a C2 and apparently it's identical to the previous black one. So...how can i distinguish between them...Should I post some pictures? Do you think you can help?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 12, 2009)

C II has rounded corners so it locks up less. I love it.

CI http://cubefans.com/3x3x3-diy-cube-c-p-4.html







CII http://cubefans.com/new-3x3x3-cubecii-p-130.html


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 12, 2009)

My CI is white and it's very creamy. The CII is faster and my main speedcube now. I averaged ~29 with my CI and with my CII I averaged ~25.5 within a few days. It totally fits my cubing style.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 12, 2009)

my f ll is coming wil make a review


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 14, 2009)

So should I bother with the video review?


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 16, 2009)

i have a review of the type f ll coming it rocks


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

Miniature Type C (50mm)

Resistance to pops: 10 (Hasn't popped at all as of yet at my tensions)
Resistance to lock ups: 8 (100% less locky than my Storebought at my tensions)
Ability to cut corners: 7 (Cuts to about half of the centre piece at my tensions)
Speed: 7
Average score: 8
Overall score: B to B+

Great cube. Exactly the same size as an EastSheen 2x2x2, but turns like a type-C. I have set my PB with this cube, and I have only had it for 3 days.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 16, 2009)

here it is my review <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBG-Cxmde8w&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBG-Cxmde8w&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 16, 2009)

sorry here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBG-Cxmde8w


----------



## Zubon (Nov 24, 2009)

BUMP!

There will be 2 new puzzles coming to cubeforyou. I guess that one of them would be the 2x3x3 but no idea about the other one.

http://forum.cube4you.com/viewthread.php?tid=2436&pid=22935&page=1&extra=page=1#pid22935


----------



## Logan (Nov 28, 2009)

new type A's:

http://cubeforyou.com/product-612.html
http://cubeforyou.com/product-613.html


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2009)

lorki3 said:


> here it is my review <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBG-Cxmde8w&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sBG-Cxmde8w&hl=nl_NL&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>





fail.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 28, 2009)

Logan said:


> new type A's:
> 
> http://cubeforyou.com/product-612.html
> http://cubeforyou.com/product-613.html




Surely, the two new "cubeforyou puzzles" are more than just the Type AV and Transparent A......

There should be two new cubeforyou brand unique puzzles right.....?

If not, that sucks!


----------



## Logan (Dec 8, 2009)

hahahaha!

http://cubeforyou.com/product-616.html


----------

